# Applying Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Just opened the tin and noticed its a very 'creamy' sort of product. Do I just dab the pad on it and rub it in thinly?

:thumb:Bailes


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

hi mate,
in a word yes. do a small section at a time and remove immediately hth :thumb: forgot to mention keep the pad damp, makes application alot easier.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you not get the instruction sheet when you bought it 

It describes to application process in detail. (Didn't want to state the obvious, but we all do the same and don't we and not read the instructions  )


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Did you not get the instruction sheet when you bought it
> 
> It describes to application process in detail. (Didn't want to state the obvious, but we all do the same and don't we and not read the instructions  )


No Intructions just a pot. Was bigger than I was expecting.  Is it easy to apply and remove? Whats durability like?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^^

Haven't used it yet, only got mine last week. You want to see bigpikle posts on using it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> No Intructions just a pot. Was bigger than I was expecting.  Is it easy to apply and remove? Whats durability like?


Use the applicator damp - wet, then squeeze firmly.
Dab the pad into the paste, and apply quite firmly to the paintwork, a panel or half at a time.
Let set up for 1-3 mins depending on weather conditions, then buff.
Apply 2nd coat very lightly this time, about 30-60 mins later.
Give the paint a final going over with a microsuede bonnet on your machine (or hand with ms cloth) to really make the appearance sparkle.
This is for all LSP's, not just Auto Balm.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Stupidly Disappointed with this wax. Used several methods to apply including the manufactures and was a pita to apply and even worse to remove. Think I will go back to Megs NXT 2.0.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Must just be the way you are using it them Bailes as most of the threads i've read on here people think it's great. Remember it not just like a normal wax or a liquid wax, this product needs to be works into thr paint works as it has great filling properties. Think of it as more of a SRP product than an NXT wax, work it in well as per PJS post above.

It's not just a wipe on wipe off product like NXT 2.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Must just be the way you are using it them Bailes as most of the threads i've read on here people think it's great. Remember it not just like a normal wax or a liquid wax, this product needs to be works into thr paint works as it has great filling properties. Think of it as more of a SRP product than an NXT wax, work it in well as per PJS post above.
> 
> It's not just a wipe on wipe off product like NXT 2.


I did rub it in. I tryed all sorts. Damp pad, dry pad, rubbed in, not rubbed in, lightly, put pressure on the pad etc. Taking it off is a PITA.


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

You were using too much then Bailes. I used it for the second time today and the first time I had the same experience as you. This time I used tiny amounts and it was made a lot, lot easier.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

mark1319 said:


> You were using too much then Bailes. I used it for the second time today and the first time I had the same experience as you. This time I used tiny amounts and it was made a lot, lot easier.


I was literally dabbing it onto the pad. You couldn't even see it on the paintwork :wall:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

You are just shíte then :lol:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

swordjo said:


> You are just shíte then :lol:


:lol: Must be


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bailes, put the lid back on the tub, and return to sender.
You're obviously far too advanced for this product, so don't come down to its level.






Of course, it may well be you're as thick as thieves, and are too stupid to use it correctly.
I'll reserve judgement for now..... 


Seriously though, how long were you leaving before buffing off?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

PJS said:


> Bailes, put the lid back on the tub, and return to sender.
> You're obviously far too advanced for this product, so don't come down to its level.
> 
> Of course, it may well be you're as thick as thieves, and are too stupid to use it correctly.
> ...


Tried 15 mins, 30 mins, 5 mins and straight after I rubbed it on.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how does it like warm panels and working in the sun ? did you work in shade or sun


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> how does it like warm panels and working in the sun ? did you work in shade or sun


Sorry this is not an issue - Summer has been and gone


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> how does it like warm panels and working in the sun ? did you work in shade or sun


Warm sun isn't a problem apply it thinly and buff off straight after. Well it wasn't a problem for me.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Nor me! Found it a very easy product to use, and surprisingly good on the alloy wheels.
I applied in the cool shade of my underground garage.
Leave it too long though and things get a wee bit problematic.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Bailes I'll buy it off you for a £10, if its that ****e


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Bailes,

Not sure what's happened, but you're not happy with it and thats fair enough. Sorry it hasn't done it for you mate, where did you buy it from? Give us a call (01277 658899) and ask to speak to Pete. Explain that you are Bailies from DW and that it just isn't doing it for you. If you paid by card, we'll give you your money back in full immediately, and arrange for a return.

We've sold hundreds of tubs and the feedback is overwelmingly positive. Sorry though in this instance mate, we'll try and sort it out for you asap. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

well i've just noticed beading :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

such a shame, but then I had BIG issues with 476 despite everyone else telling me I was being a numpty...didnt matter what i did it was a PITA to use. Surprisingly (as i have just about zero patience for hard to use products ) I find AB really easy to use. A little more manual effort than say a liquid NXT 2.0 or 26, but even on a huge Rolls it only took a few mins longer than a simple wax....

Bailes - why dont you try this tip.... I keep a spray misting bottle of plain tap water with me. I spray the pad with 1 mist between each little dab into the pot and do no more than a half wing sized area and immediately buff it. I find if I spray the pad between each 'dab' its really easy. Leave it even 2-3 dabs and it can become dry and harder to spread. Better luck...

Great service from Al - dont see that very often 

...beading after 2 layers this weekend was pretty good. Not quite quality nuba tight, but not bad


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> such a shame, but then I had BIG issues with 476 despite everyone else telling me I was being a numpty...didnt matter what i did it was a PITA to use. Surprisingly (as i have just about zero patience for hard to use products ) I find AB really easy to use. A little more manual effort than say a liquid NXT 2.0 or 26, but even on a huge Rolls it only took a few mins longer than a simple wax....
> 
> Bailes - why dont you try this tip.... *I keep a spray misting bottle of plain tap water with me. I spray the pad with 1 mist between each little dab into the pot* and do no more than a half wing sized area and immediately buff it. I find if I spray the pad between each 'dab' its really easy. Leave it even 2-3 dabs and it can become dry and harder to spread. Better luck...
> 
> Great service from Al - dont see that very often


Good tip that and it's what I do as well! :thumb: (And you're not the only one who couldn't get on with 476 - I couldn't either and sold mine on ebay)

(Oh and swordjo - definitely the best avatar on the forum, mate!!  )


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

PJS said:


> Use the applicator damp - wet, then squeeze firmly.
> Dab the pad into the paste, and apply quite firmly to the paintwork, a panel or half at a time.
> Let set up for 1-3 mins depending on weather conditions, then buff.
> Apply 2nd coat very lightly this time, about 30-60 mins later.
> ...


I must have missed a thread or something but you seem to be the font of all knowledge when it comes to bilt-hamber products, have you some sort of connection with them?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Let me answer?

PJ has no connection with BH at all, other than he was one of the first people outside the classic car fraternity to buy into the gear. PJ doesn't get paid by us, in fact, no one does. PJ and Pickle, and one or two others are happy to trial the product for us and give us great feedback, and for that we're grateful. But no, there is no commercial connection at all. We have 3 main outlets on the mainland UK at the moment, Ultimate Finish, Elite and Pro Detailing, and we're happy with that.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah, all is now clear:thumb:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> well i've just noticed beading :lol:


:lol:

Sods law.

You might want to wait a week or so and try again? If you do, call us and we'll talk you through any snags. Of not, just call for your lolly. :thumb:

Al.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lolly? - I know Bailes is only a youngster, but thats taking the pi$$ :lol:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I put some on the beemer today, and can't emphasise enough how damp the applicator pad needs to be - much more so than with anything else I have used. The water seems to emulsify the product and makes a little go a long way. When I used a too-dry pad, it was hard work.

I slightly dampened a microfibre, and used that (damp) to remove the polish, prior to buffing with my dry mf, which also worked. 

Applicator pad moistness was the key, however!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I must have missed a thread or something but you seem to be the font of all knowledge when it comes to bilt-hamber products, have you some sort of connection with them?


To expand on Al's reply (cheers Al), the only affiliation I have with BH is being a very impressed and pleased user of their products.
It started for me back in August last year when I somehow came across the Auto Clay being the only one of its type designed for water use primarily.
Prior to joining here, I was mainly only a couple of Honda forums, and asked BH if I could acquire a bar to "review" for those forums.
The transformation it made to my car was jawdropping, and got me more interested in what else BH had to offer.
A month or so later, the Balm & newly launched Wash arrived, and I was again knocked for 6 at their respective performances.
After joining here, the number of mentions BH got using the search showed some had heard of it or even tried it, but no-one seemed to actively endorse or recommend it.
Being as how impressed I was with the brand, plus the various conversations Pete, Al and I had, about the brand and its ethos, etc - that is what inspired me to approach Pete & Al about doing the Wash sample at Xmas time.
Through that, more of you have had an opportunity to read other members' impressions, not just my constant recommending, and are realising the reasons why I've been championing it.
I've also put two local detailers onto the brand, both members here, one of which is using it regularly, and plans on doing more with it. The other is equally interested after throwing a drop of Balm on the Red XK he's doing, as well as his new used plain black A4.
I've also been showing it to a number of local dealerships, with more appointments planned this and next week.
So, I may wind up getting involved on a local level - I don't know. I'm happy for now just spreading the word, and getting others try a relative unknown brand. From there, we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> I was literally dabbing it onto the pad. You couldn't even see it on the paintwork :wall:


This product should NOT be hard work - if it is, and the instructions, have been followed please send it back for my attention I would like to put it through QC. We'll send you another by return, or your money back, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Peter, I sold the Auto-Balm to Bailes. The best application methods were discussed through PM's before the sale and unfortunately I wasn't contacted when he got into troubles. 
Having only now seen this thread, I have offered to go and see Bailes tomorrow and have a look for him. Just waiting on a reply.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Pug_101 said:


> Peter, I sold the Auto-Balm to Bailes. The best application methods were discussed through PM's before the sale and unfortunately I wasn't contacted when he got into troubles.
> Having only now seen this thread, I have offered to go and see Bailes tomorrow and have a look for him. Just waiting on a reply.


:thumb:Great, let me know how you get on.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I thought Bailes would update this, but as he hasn't I will to put peoples minds at rest. He told me that it was alright in the end and that using a wetter applicator solved the problem :car:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that Pug, and well done for going the extra mile. Nice one - great service. :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I just got my tub yesterday I read that you dont use it with wax if this is the case what is the situation if the car has had layers of wax prevously will it stll work


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I just got my tub yesterday I read that you dont use it with wax if this is the case what is the situation if the car has had layers of wax prevously will it stll work


Yeap, it'll go over wax perfectly. The reason why we don't like it the other way is that waxes are generally carried in solvent/oil mixtures and these can deteriorate the film's coherency. Other way round though you add the Autobalm protection.:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

how durable is this autobalm? are we talking comparable to colli 476?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> how durable is this autobalm? are we talking comparable to colli 476?


Yes at least, if not more so.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

A few observations after having completed the Astra yesterday.

1)	You get much better results on a clayed panel than on one that has only been cleaned.
2)	I applied the product in straight lines but found it easiest to buff off in circles.
3)	The best time to remove the AB is just before it dries – this means quite a lot of moisture is transferred to the buffing cloth, which needs to be bone dry for best results. I got through more MF cloths than I was expecting.
4)	The AB seems to draw quite a lot of muck off the paint, so the supplied applicator pad gets dirty quickly. It cleans up well though with Fairy – thoroughly rinsed off of course before dabbing more AB on the pad!!
5)	The tip on an earlier post to spritz the pad with a water spray works beautifully.

These are not intended to be ********** application techniques BTW – just my experiences!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

1) This is true of all LSPs, not AB specific, since bonded contaminants suck a bit of the shine out of the appearance.
2) Interesting - I've never thought about that, and just threw it on hither and tither. Might give it a whirl and see.
3) I still favour the 'just dry' phase - means harder work if a larger area has been done, but spot on for small-medium section of panels.
4) Only time there's been a colour change on the pad, was when a local detailer borrowed it to try on a single stage red Passat - handed it back with the pad looking very pink! Washed out fine, thank God.
5) Yes, it does.

In respect of the last point, I've wiped AB on a wet surface (as an experiment), and it goes on fine. The only potential issue is the pad becomes wringing wet. Still, squeezed it out and continued, and it seemed to work just fine and dandy.
So, maybe one or two of you might try likewise and see if I'm imagining things, or not.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I tired it for the first time tonight Very happy with the results with no difficulty removing even on one section where i deliberately put it on very thick and allowed to fully dry it came off with ease...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

andy monty said:


> I tired it for the first time tonight Very happy with the results with no difficulty removing even on one section where i deliberately put it on very thick and allowed to fully dry it came off with ease...


:thumb:

what did you think of the look, and what colour was it used on?

I'm trying to work out how to descibe what it looks like - kind of like a smooth rich gloss over the paint....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I would (and have) have said it looks like the best of both a sealant and wax topper - longevity and shine, with depth and wetness.
But then on a dark blue car like mine, it's easier to assess as such.
Local detailer said much the same on the red XKR he was doing, as well as his own newly purchased used plain black A4.
Another found it to be similar on a red A4 and his own white Astra. Think he still prefers Supernatural on his.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> :thumb:
> 
> what did you think of the look, and what colour was it used on?
> 
> I'm trying to work out how to descibe what it looks like - kind of like a smooth rich gloss over the paint....


thats as I'd describe it its certainly a deeper wetter shine than collinite 915 (which i over coated) until i have chance to strip it back and start again (and i wanted to try it out straight away :buffer: ) its New Orleans Blue metallic (fiat grande punto)

although BH say it can be used Over a wax (then again collies is a bit of both)

from BH lab:
_Yeap, it'll go over wax perfectly. The reason why we don't like it the other way is that waxes are generally carried in solvent/oil mixtures and these can deteriorate the film's coherency. Other way round though you add the Autobalm protection._

The only thing that lets it down is the supplied stockinette it falls to bits leaving bits all over the car me the drive and the kitchen where i cut a length

So Bilt-Hamber Lab is it ok to use a microfiber to remove it or are they too aggressive?


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

andy monty said:


> So Bilt-Hamber Lab is it ok to use a microfiber to remove it or are they too aggressive?


:thumb: Andy hi - yeap you can use a microfibre - the stockinette is a bit of a pain, immediately after cutting a real good flicking of the cloth works wonders to get the bits off. Great too if you've got someone to inflict the pain on.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Just have to say a big thanks to BH the auto balm is great......

i have put some pics in the gallery. heres a taster..










the rest here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=848856#post848856

:thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Just have to say a big thanks to BH the auto balm is great......
> 
> i have put some pics in the gallery. heres a taster..
> 
> ...


Andy thanks for these great shots, it's great to see them.:thumb:


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Excellent stuff!*

Finally got round to using the Autoclay, followed by AutoBalm, and what can I say, quite simply the best performing products I have ever used. I managed to wash and dry my car before it started raining, so off into my tiny garage to try out the new products.

The clay was a bit stiff and hard to mould, even in warm water. But it did leave a silky feel to the paintwork, where the Meg's clay had failed.

As for the AutoBalm, well it smells like s**t lol, but it produced the wettest finish I have ever managed to achieve! Dare I say it, better than my Zym Titanium! And it does need to be applied very thinly indeed or you will have a tough time buffing it off. The supplied stockinette is useless im afraid, sheds its fibres everywhere, soon got my microfibre cloths out!

Here are some shots I took:




























I will be applying a second coat tomorrow.


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Akhan 48 - brilliant to see that! I have the same car and was wondering how it would perform on the NHB......think I may have to make that purchase :thumb:


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Go for it mate, don't even think about it, it's excellent stuff, and at £15 it's a bargain too! Its very good on my Cosmic Grey, so I'm sure it will look even better on your NHB. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Seen your same post over on CTR - only you were a tad more generous with the smell, calling it horse manure.
Gotta say, it smells like no horse manure or regular **** I've smelt, but it certainly does smell industrial.


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Haha well I just speak my mind and tell it how it is! I think "industrial" to describe the smell is being a bit generous, maybe I shouldn't have taken a big whiff when I opened the lid, but it's only natural when you try a new product to get a good whiff of it! Anyhow, it's still a fantastic product, and the smell hasn't put me off using it one bit. 

P.S. Do you own a CTR then PJS, or do you just give detailing advice on the CTR forum?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Accord


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

It smells like goat.

No, really.


----------

